# Google Chrome won't download files :(



## sebber91 (May 20, 2011)

So yeah, the case is that Chrome fails on every and any single file that I try to download. 
I'm being told that the anti-virus scan failed and so I found some turorial on how to update the registry in Windows (I run 8.1) in order to make the virus scan work after a download is completed. This did not work. I already tried to run CCleaner to fix registry issues, I ran Malwarebytes on a full scan and I also re-installed Chrome to no change. I have checked that I am fully able to download files in Windows Explorer 10 just as expected, so it would seem that it's something with Chrome and I was advised to look at the .temp folder's size but it was completely empty and I also have lots of free harddrive space.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

That's why not many people use it and why Google keep trying to stuff it and Bing down your throat at every opportunity!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What antivirus are you using ?


----------



## sebber91 (May 20, 2011)

Just the built in Windows Defender, I read in relation to Windows 8 coming out that third party antivirus programs wouldn't be all that relevant anymore because the OS would be upgraded in this department as well. Should I try installing something else and see if that changes anything?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Does your system say specifically that Windows Defender stopped the downloads ? What is the exact message ?

As an aside, please do not use CCleaner to 'repair' the registry anymore. There is no known way for a program to know for certain if a registry key is not needed by some other application. Cleaning away 'dead' links could result in system damage.


----------



## sebber91 (May 20, 2011)

Oh, I had no idea about that, I've done that for the past 5 years  I'll take note of your advice then!
Regarding the error message it is simply "Virus scan failed" and nothing else. It does offer a support page link but I've gone through everything there. It mentions Windows Attachment Manager and a command line so I've run the command to no avail and I couldn't see what to do in the Attachment Manager.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Does the support page link talk about Windows Defender ? 

I have never encountered a Windows Attachment Manager and don't know which program it belongs to. Doesn't sound like it belongs to Chrome. But I may be wrong.


----------



## sebber91 (May 20, 2011)

Well, it's this page that I'm being sent to, says nothing about Defender but wants changes in the registry, which I did follow instructions on and with no change at all :S


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you didn't install any different antivirus, then Windows Defender is the default one that comes with Windows 8. 

The link you sent me is a help page for Chrome. So it is Chrome that reports that virus scan has failed.

What I would do next is go and do Windows Update, and check the optional updates to see if anything related to Windows Defender is available. Checkmark them and do the update. Hopefully that would resolve the Virus Scan failure.

Also, I would run Windows Defender, go to the Update tab, and click on the Update button. Maybe the signatures are out of date, and maybe that could also cause the Virus Scan failure.


----------



## sebber91 (May 20, 2011)

Well I just restarted the Pc after installing all optional files, none mentioning Defender either and I updated the definitions through the app and it still doesn't work  I'll try AVG Free and see if that changes anything for Chrome


----------



## sebber91 (May 20, 2011)

Ok, AVG made it possible for me to download files again + it detected a virus in Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\Mp0AV.dll - anyone know what that .dll does or if it was just some random virus that managed to get in close to my security? The threat was described as: "Virus found Win32/Heur" >. >

I think I'll be running with AVG from now on then  Thanks for the answers and suggestions, guess I should have tried out third party software as a check-up before I posted but if anyone knows about this virus I'd be happy to hear what it's all about and if I could have done anything to prevent it?


----------

